# Eagles - Newfoundland



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

I wasn't at this show, but figured I'd pass along this interesting account of the Eagles show this past Saturday:

http://www.onstagemagazine.com/eaglesatsalmonfestival/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Brutal review but he seems to be giving it the way he seen it and I respect that. I am glad I went to see them a few tours ago. It was a far better concert than the one described here


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

HMM. I saw them in Ottawa last night, and I thought they were pretty good. The first half was a bit sleepy, but Joe Walsh took over in the second half and played really, really well. The only thing that was a little odd was the guy beside me dancing and singing along all night with no pitch and zero rhythm. Ah well.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i saw the Ottawa show too...didn't read the above review...but this would be mine...
they started with just Glenn and Henley playing acoustic...two songs, then Leadon came out and did one with them...then Schmidt...then Walsh...then the full band started...
they worked their way through the albums and stop before Hotel California for an intermission...
the second act...they jumped around the albums a little...but the show got a lot better as Walsh was unleashed...the encore was pretty cool too...

overall here is what i know...they sounded really good but...Hotel California i think was in a different key...it just didn't sound *right*, not that it sounded bad...Leadon was either a little sloppy playing lead, or still rusty...Walsh definitely still plays based on feel and was awesome...Stewart is a great guitarist but he played Felder's parts to a T...no real play in it...still awesome
they dedicated Take it to the Limit to Meisner...but there was NO mention of Felder at all
they did 3 Walsh solo tunes...but none of Henley's or Frey's...

the opener was JD and the Straight Shot...opened for ZZ Top when they came thru last...still terrible...he owns AMC...so i have no doubt that he bought his act the opening slot

as a prep for the show, we watched The History of the Eagles monday night...awesome documentary...and it definately fit into the show...can't wait to see if they do a part 2 to the doc now!


----------

